# Does anyone know how can I access the secret commands on the A3 Air Conditioning?????? HELP!!!



## mjuliao (Jun 30, 2005)

I want to know all the command numbers. C1, C2, C3..., C25, C27.... C85, C87, C89.
Does anyone have the complete list of the command functions??????
If you know at least one command send me to: [email protected]


----------



## TeroV (Aug 3, 2001)

http://www.google.com 3 sec. searching, and:
Climatronic Codes:
Contents of 1 system error # system error
2 actual value feeler virtually # actual VALUE sensor virtual
3 actual value of interior feelers console # actual VALUE internal sensor CONSOLE
4 actual value outside temperature feeler wasserkasten # actual VALUE outside temp sensor water reservoir
5 actual value outside temperature feeler bumper # actual VALUE outside temp sensor more bumper
6 actual value blowing out feeler floor space # actual VALUE bloweroutlet sensor footspace
7 actual value blowing out feeler Mannanstroemer # actual VALUE bloweroutlet sensor dashboard
8 display CHECKS #
9 actual digital value answering potentiometer temperature flap # actual digitally VALUE feedback potentiometer temp valve
10 debit digital value temperature flap # set digitally VALUE temp valve
11 actual digital value answering potentiometer A/C flap
12 debit digital value A/C flap
13 actual digital value answering potentiometer Fuss/Def. Flap
14 debit digital value Fuss/Def. Flap
15 actual digital value answering potentiometer ram air flap
16 debit digital value ram air flap
17 driving speed (km/h) 16
18 actual value of the blower voltage (volt) 19 desired value of the blower voltage (volt)
20 actual value of the compressor/on-board voltage (volt)
21 amount of of low-voltage events (not volatile)
22 switching status of the high pressure feeler
23 number of high pressure events (volatile)
24 number of high pressure events (not volatile)
25 A/D value kickdown switch
26 A/D value hot light
27 engine speed
28 compressor number of revolutions
29 coding
30 software-Version
31 software index of
32 potentiometer error counters temperature flap of
33 potentiometer error counters A/C flap of
34 potentiometer error counters Fuss/def. Flap of
35 potentiometer error counters ram air flap
36 temperature flap impact coldly
37 temperature flap impact warmly
38 A/C flap impact closed
39 A/C flap impact openly
40 Fuss/Def. Impact Def folds.
41 Fuss/Def. Impact foot
42 ram air flap impact on
43 ram air flap impact folds to
44 operating cycle counters
45 interior temperature counted (Nine) dig
46 outside temperature filtered °C
47 outside temperature not filtered °C
48 ECOR of
49 error counters Tachosignal
50 service life in min
51 engine temperature °C
52 compressor power-off conditions (appendix)
53 display more actively el. Outputs x x compressor circulating air valve x water valve
54 rule code digit
55 outside temperature °C of
56 interior feelers virtually °C of
57 interior feelers console °C
58 temperature wasserkasten °C
59 temperature bumper °C of
60 blowing out feelers floor space °C of
61 blowing out feelers Mannanstroemer °C
62 sun intensity W/m² 3
63 sun intensity filtered W/m²
64 delta exhaust rise
65 delta A/C flap shift
66 time constant 1.8 seconds of
67 cold weather starting correction
68 max. correcting variable for i or sectionsection section of
69 actual value blowing out feeler foot (cnts)
70 desired value blowing out feeler foot (cnts)
71 deviation (Epsilon)
72 proportion (+hot - cool)


----------

